# When are  jalapeno's  ready to pick?



## wayneboian

I have never grown  jalapeno's    so how do you know when they are ready to pick? Also if you let them stay on the plant until they turn red, do they lose any of their heat.

Thanks


----------



## alblancher

That's a good question.  I have 4 bushes in my garden that have produced well all year and are still full.  I have not noticed any difference in heat between red and green.


----------



## mballi3011

I too have many japs still on my plants and there are really hot green, red, purple, or any color they want to turn I always turn red after eating them. I don't know I have waited till they turned red to pick them thou.


----------



## richoso1

Actually, you can pick japs anytime you like. Once they start turning red, the flesh will take on a sweet taste, but still have some heat. Picking size will vary on the particular strain you're growing. I would suggest you let some stay on the vine until they are bright red, any longer and they will start to go quickly. If you freeze fresh japs, they'll lose texture upon thawing. Reds are great for smoking, dehydrating, and grinding into chile powder. You can also do the same with the green ones. Was I through?


----------



## scarbelly

richoso1 said:


> Actually, you can pick japs anytime you like. Once they start turning red, the flesh will take on a sweet taste, but still have some heat. Picking size will vary on the particular strain you're growing. I would suggest you let some stay on the vine until they are bright red, any longer and they will start to go quickly. If you freeze fresh japs, they'll lose texture upon thawing. Reds are great for smoking, dehydrating, and grinding into chile powder. You can also do the same with the green ones. Was I through?


They are also great for ABT's just as they turn red. Might be too hot for some but for a chili head that is when they ripen. By the way, the quote above comes from a man who picked up something like 75# of hatch chilis so he knows what he is talking about


----------



## mr mac

We have two large bushes and one small (shown here just before transplanting) and I have picked them in all sizes according to our needs.  I have to admit, I too like to wait until they are red to pick for smoking as the flavor is, IMHO, much better.


----------



## chefrob

richoso1 said:


> Actually, you can pick japs anytime you like. Once they start turning red, the flesh will take on a sweet taste, but still have some heat. Picking size will vary on the particular strain you're growing. I would suggest you let some stay on the vine until they are bright red, any longer and they will start to go quickly. If you freeze fresh japs, they'll lose texture upon thawing. Reds are great for smoking, dehydrating, and grinding into chile powder. You can also do the same with the green ones. Was I through?


----------



## wayneboian

Thanks everone for your help. That is what makes this forum so good.

Wayne


----------

